# Pizza!



## Susan777 (Aug 1, 2019)

A fathead pizza topped with anchovies with a glass of Cabernet. My reward for mowing the lawn in 90 degree weather.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Aug 1, 2019)

Mozzarella stuffed meatballs in low carb marinara sauce and possibly a dram of scotch tonight. 

Yes, I’m on keto as well.


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 1, 2019)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Mozzarella stuffed meatballs in low carb marinara sauce and possibly a dram of scotch tonight.
> 
> Yes, I’m on keto as well.


Spirits have 0 carbs as you know. Unfortunately wine has a few so it’s rare when I allow myself a glass. Do you make the meatballs yourself?


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 1, 2019)

You can top it off with a Keto desert.

Plain pig skins dust with cinnamon and artificial sweetener.... then bathe them in melted butter and place in the oven for 20. Don’t be afraid to top them with heavy whip cream (spray can) to lighten the mood

https://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/cinnamon-keto-pork-rinds/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Aug 1, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> Spirits have 0 carbs as you know. Unfortunately wine has a few so it’s rare when I allow myself a glass. Do you make the meatballs yourself?


Yes, season the beef with rub and then make the balls with a piece of mozzarella inside. Sear the outside and then finish it off on the Traeger. 



Grant Jones said:


> You can top it off with a Keto desert.
> 
> Plain pig skins dust with cinnamon and artificial sweetener.... then bathe them in melted butter and place in the oven for 20. Don’t be afraid to top them with heavy whip cream (spray can) to lighten the mood


Ohhh, that does sound good. My wife and I generally have some no sugar jello with whip cream later in the evening to ease the sweet tooth.


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 1, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> You can top it off with a Keto desert.
> 
> Plain pig skins dust with cinnamon and artificial sweetener.... then bathe them in melted butter and place in the oven for 20. Don’t be afraid to top them with heavy whip cream (spray can) to lighten the mood


I do eat a lot of 90% dark chocolate. It does the trick.


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 1, 2019)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Mozzarella stuffed meatballs in low carb marinara sauce and possibly a dram of scotch tonight.
> 
> Yes, I’m on keto as well.


I’m going to try that recipe. Just curious, how much is a dram? Isn’t it a very small amount, like almost homeopathic?


----------



## ZackF (Aug 1, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> A fathead pizza topped with anchovies with a glass of Cabernet. My reward for mowing the lawn in 90 degree weather.


 looking to try a fathead pizza. I’m going to pass on the anchovies though.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Aug 1, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> Just curious, how much is a dram? Isn’t it a very small amount, like almost homeopathic?


It is a small amount that I drink in a glencarin glass. Not looking for any kind of buzz, just enjoying the smell and flavor.

https://images.crateandbarrel.com/i.../160309131029/the-glencairn-whiskey-glass.jpg


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 1, 2019)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> It is a small amount that I drink in a glencarin glass. Not looking for any kind of buzz, just enjoying the smell and flavor.
> 
> https://images.crateandbarrel.com/i.../160309131029/the-glencairn-whiskey-glass.jpg


That’s a very pretty glass but it looks to be about 2 oz.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Aug 1, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> That’s a very pretty glass but it looks to be about 2 oz.


The glass is so you can stick your nose way in there and get a good smell, this video shows how it is done... I would however never throw the whisky out or add that much water.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2019)

I made beef stroganoff tonight - probably around half an hour from starting to slice the beef to setting it on the table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Aug 1, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> Just curious, how much is a dram? Isn’t it a very small amount, like almost homeopathic?



No, that would be a wee dram.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## iainduguid (Aug 1, 2019)

py3ak said:


> No, that would be a wee dram.


Technically a dram is 1/8 oz. Generally a serving of whisky in a pub is 1.5 oz. But in Scotland "dram" has become a generic term for a drink of whisky. You wouldn't talk about a dram of brandy, or some other spirit. A "wee dram" is not necessarily a smaller serving; it is an affectionate term for the beverage. So you might invite a friend over for a wee dram, which doesn't mean you intend to be stingy in your pouring.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ZackF (Aug 2, 2019)

iainduguid said:


> Technically a dram is 1/8 oz. Generally a serving of whisky in a pub is 1.5 oz. But in Scotland "dram" has become a generic term for a drink of whisky. You wouldn't talk about a dram of brandy, or some other spirit. A "wee dram" is not necessarily a smaller serving; it is an affectionate term for the beverage. So you might invite a friend over for a wee dram, which doesn't mean you intend to be stingy in your pouring.


We use dram to measure gun powder in these parts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

